# 67 Lemans tail light swap



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Just picked up a 67 Lemans and can not stand the tail lights. Looks like a granny car. Does anyone have experience with converting them to the GTO style? Do I need to replace the whole panel or is there a simpler way?

For the Lemans enthusiest, I do not mean to offend. Just personal preference.

Thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree of all the treatments the LeMans was the most boring....at least the 66' had the crescents and the sweet 4' fluted "Pontiac" the best treatment of all even GTO IMHO...although i may be a bit prejudiced.... Yes to do the GTO or any other treatment you have to do the whole panel from quarter to quarter, need to weld brace in before removing and weld the panel in so you would also need to paint the rear end....its a pretty major undertaking and the lights and louvers are not cheap. your probably talking 800 in materials, ? on labor at least as much, plus paint blending.










1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You COULD cut the metal where the tail lights are and graft in metal from a 67 GTO light panel....then you will need a GTO rear bumper for the reverse lights. You will need to alter the rear light harness to acommidate the new lights. Like Brian said, changing the entire panel is the proper method, but you will end up doing a lot more body work and paint.....Eric


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey Eric, you don't have a spare trunk deck trim bar laying around from your parts car do you? I never noticed the 67's quarter trim was different. 67' GTO bumper will have rectangular reverse lights GotYourGoat, the 66' will have round and the LeMans they're in the light housing. if you can get a GTO light housing you may be able to do as Eric said and just fabricate the openings or weld in on the panel and not the seams, still not a weekend project.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Brian, the 66 trunk has a different shape than a 67...therefore the 67 trim WON"T fit the 66......


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Ahhhh, yep ends in a different place on the curl....learn something new every day. ames has them listed (Inquire), you know what that means.....LOL. have to order me some front wheel well trims, have two brand new backs i picked up cheap and the one front i have is well worn, maybe i will inquire then and bend over.....Thanks E


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the help. Sounds like with the right parts and some cut and patch, I could make it work without cutting out the whole panel. I do like the look of the 66 lemans. That is a beautiful car.


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Instg8ter - What color is your Lemans? I think that I just found my new favorite. Please give me as much paint info as possible and maybe another pic. Thanks.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks GotYor, if you click the link at the bottom of my post there are 900 pics of the whole build start to finish, the color is GM Bahama Blue Metallic, picked it because it is dead nuts match to Barrier blue (original color) with a very fine metal flake in it. Mine is tempest Custom but i loved that Lemans tailpanel piece so much i had to have it...hard to find. 



















1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------

